# Fianzas (problems with landlord)



## solskinsglad (May 10, 2009)

My husband and I have left Spain, and on departure we fought to get one fianza back. But we still have the other pending. Can anyone tell me what is right and wrong?

- Our rent was 600 EUR/month, we made to fianza deposits of each 600 EUR (one to cover damages in the apartment, one to cover unpaid bills).

- We left Spain by the end of January, we made a contrato de cierre with a representative of the landlady being present in the apartment, we got the fianza which was meant to cover any damages in the apartment.

- The electricity bill should arrive on the day after our flight out of Spain. We agreed to change the account so that the landlady would pay electricity in January, subtract it from the bill-fianza and then immediately after transfer the rest of the fianza.

- A week ago we wrote an email to the landlady who claims that they have been fined for not paying the electricity bill on time as it bounced off our account. She also claims that most of the bill-fianza has been used for cleaning the apartment. We tried calling, but she doesn't pick up, and she hasn't replied to our emails.

What can/should we do now?

We used mBlanco to get the apartment.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

solskinsglad said:


> My husband and I have left Spain, and on departure we fought to get one fianza back. But we still have the other pending. Can anyone tell me what is right and wrong?
> 
> - Our rent was 600 EUR/month, we made to fianza deposits of each 600 EUR (one to cover damages in the apartment, one to cover unpaid bills).
> 
> ...



Personally, I think you're stuffed!

I've never heard of two deposits being taken. I only take one and "hope" it covers everything - what a good idea though.

As you are not in Spain to argue the point, I don't think there is anything you can do about it now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Personally, I think you're stuffed!
> 
> I've never heard of two deposits being taken. I only take one and "hope" it covers everything - what a good idea though.
> 
> As you are not in Spain to argue the point, I don't think there is anything you can do about it now.


I agree 


we moved out of our last place in September - by Xmas we were still being told that final bills hadn't come in - not that we believed that for a second

they were holding 1400€

in mid Jan we demanded to see bills & a final account - we knew there were several back bills for electricity & so on that we hadn't paid because they had never shown them to us - but we did expect to get something back

guess what?

the final account shows that with 'repairs' the account balance was all of the 1400€ except about 3€ 

we have yet to see the bills for the repairs - even if they totally redecorated the place it couldn't have come to what they are claiming...........hmm might just chase that up


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anticipating just that problem in the piso we lived in for a few months....we gave notice then stayed until we had covered our 1800 deposit as we knew we'd never get a cent back.

Apart from a slanging match and a smashed car window which though annoying (and I shall get revenge) cost much less to repair than the money we would have lost....nothing happened.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Anticipating just that problem in the piso we lived in for a few months....we gave notice then stayed until we had covered our 1800 deposit as we knew we'd never get a cent back.
> 
> Apart from a slanging match and a smashed car window which though annoying (and I shall get revenge) cost much less to repair than the money we would have lost....nothing happened.


yes, well we were stupid enough to trust someone we had known for 8 years..........


----------

